# Wanted: Good beekeeping photos



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I'm in need of some good bee/beekeeping photos for use in the redesigned beesource website. If you have any you would be willing to let me use, please contact me.

[email protected]


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

*How's about this???*


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

what kind of photos are you looking for? Queens, brood, comb, apiaries, people working bees, swarms?? If you have a specific thing you're looking for maybe I can help you out by taking the photo.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I should be more specific I guess. I plan to have a frame/cell at the top of all the main pages that will be the width of the page (11 inches/812 pixels) by about 1-1/4" high (89 pixels). Maybe a little higher if need be, but whatever the image, it needs to fit a wide horizontal area. It's okay if the main focus of the image is to one side as there will be copy within this frame. Here is an example:

http://www.beesource.com/imgs/beesource header.jpg

- Barry


----------



## Todd Zeiner (Jun 15, 2004)

Barry, you are welcome to browse my photos. 

www.picturetrail.com/toddzeiner

Let me know if you see anything you could use and I will send you the full size copy.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Barry- you thinking something along these lines?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Todd -

I like the Carniolan on Goldenrod. Send anytime!

Regards.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

George Fergusson said:


> Barry- you thinking something along these lines?


I am! I'd like to get a collection that I can rotate as pages refresh.

- barry


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

whats the max amount of pixels for length and width?


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>whats the max amount of pixels for length and width?

812 x 89

Barry, you're welcome to those 2 I posted. I'll keep an eye out for other pictures suitable for such an arrangement. Do you want them worked up to that size or would you prefer to do the chopping and resizing yourself?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

812 x 89, there abouts.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I'd prefer to have the full image so I can shift and crop to fit as needed. Just send to my address. Thanks!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Anymore pic's available?

- Barry


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Barry said:


> Anymore pic's available?
> 
> - Barry


You can use any of mine from http://www.top-bar-hive.com/beehive-and-bees-gallery/
and if you choose any PM me and I will send you 2816x2112 resolution


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Barry

I've posted a lot of pictures here

http://www.drobbins.net/bee's/

that you're welcome to use
unfortunately most of em probably won't be to useful cropped to the aspect ratio you want, but you're certainly welcome to anything you find there

Dave


----------



## egehan (Jun 7, 2007)

*Beekeeping photos...*

You can use my beekeeping photos, if you like them...

My blog... 

http://halilbilen.blogspot.com/

My photo gallery... 

http://picasaweb.google.com.tr/kardelenbilen


----------



## kawayanan (Aug 11, 2006)

*Creative Commons*

Let me put a plug in for Creative Commons. Creative Commons is an organization that has a flexible set of licenses that people can use for their creations. They also have a search engine that can search Flickr for content that has Creative Commons licensing.

I am not sure whether you want to keep commercial opportunities open for BeeSource, but you can chose to search content that can be used commercially too. If you want to be able to crop/resize/edit content, you also need to search for content you can modify.

A quick search for "beekeeping" (non-commercial, modifying allowed) gave 250+ results. A similar search for "bees" finds almost 20,000 hits. Some are obviously not of interest, but you can also find some gems. I found the photo that I used for the header of my blog this way. There are some very nice photos that people will let you use.

You are also free to use any of the photos I have taken and put on my blog. I doubt you will find any gems there, but if you do I am putting them under this creative commons license. If you want one, let me know - I have the full size versions (I resize them for the blog). At some point I will get around to adding them to flickr so they are all organized in one place as an album.

Kawayanan


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Barry

You can use any of my pics that you want. Let me know which ones, and i'll send them too you.


----------

